# Birth certificate issue in dubai



## mehtaswati (Jun 26, 2012)

We are having an issue getting the birth certificate for our baby born in Dubai this month due to inter faith marriage. Has anyone faced a similar issue? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Who exactly told you that there was a problem? Did you take your birth notification over to the registration center? It should be really easy - if there are problems - pay one of the services to process it.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A birth certificate is nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Charbel80 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there, could you please let me know how you managed to solve your problem. Thanks.


----------



## Durgesht (May 13, 2013)

*Need help*

Hi there, We are facing a similar problem, As I am Hindu and my wife is a muslim. could you please let me know how you managed to solve your problem. Thanks.

TDurg


----------



## sujithp (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,
Has anyone faced this issue and resolved it successfully? If yes, please share the experience!

Thanks


----------



## farzanasmile (Feb 4, 2014)

Can i know what are the documents needed to process this please..


----------

